# Strange beastie, ID needed!



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya all, 

I discovered this in the sandy area on the floor of an Iguana exhibit the other day.










It was about 2mm in length and fast moving.
It has six legs and a pair of odd antennae as far as I can tell, the antenna were not used as legs and certainly waved in a sensory fashion every so often. 
It has a sting/ovipositor? and it is not clear whether it has a cephalothorax or seperate body sections.
Then it has ridiculous downward curved mandibles, these are comparatively large. 
I could not distinguish the eyes or how many there might be!

I reckon it is some sort of Ant or Wasp that is totally bizarre?!? 

Any ideas?
Lotte*


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Usually i have an idea no matter what kind of bug thing something is but that, 
WTF IS THAT :eek4:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

On a closer look it looks like an uropygid?!
Is there any chance you could send it to me for some clearer photo's?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Dessicata you're a genius 

I think I'm going to go with Schizomida perhaps!?
Thelyphonida ("Vinegarone") Photos


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Schizmodia is a much brighter shade of red than what you have hm.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd daresay it's very similar to this chap;









Who was being discussed here;
I'll see your Palpigrade and match you a Schizomida - ATS Discussion Board

I was aware of the Thelyphonida (Palaeontology!) but I had honestly not realised they might be this small, nor had the body plan of this guy immediately reminded me of them whatsoever!

Crazy! He was very relaxed really, unfortunately after I'd taken the pics and shown him to my interested colleagues I released him back in the enclosure so he didn't die in a sample pot  No doubt there's more in there though...

I'll try and get better pics next time 

Thanks!
Lotte***


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

100% It's a Schizomid. Amazing find, these things are hard to come by, and quite cryptic.

Fantastic find; whats going to happen the little fella?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

GRB said:


> 100% It's a Schizomid. Amazing find, these things are hard to come by, and quite cryptic.
> 
> Fantastic find; whats going to happen the little fella?


I was hoping you might spot it!

This was in a 30C enclosure at work in the Zoo. Are there any northern European species in this Order or is he definitely imported?

I'll have to have another look when I'm back to work, I was excited about him even before I knew what he was


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I was hoping you might spot it!
> 
> This was in a 30C enclosure at work in the Zoo. Are there any northern European species in this Order or is he definitely imported?
> 
> I'll have to have another look when I'm back to work, I was excited about him even before I knew what he was


Heh, normally I'd be all over this but I've away all day 

As far as I'm aware, there are no N.European species. I know of one species that can be found in Texas/Arizona and the the other lot are sub tropical. 

Fantastic find. They are generalist predators, so they are probably feeding on any small mites, collembola and other such beasties in the enclosure.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

No probelm 
Glad i could help and you got it identified 
I wonder what they feed on?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Awesome, I think I'll see how many I can find in there  Let you know if I manage to find some and pics etc 

Cheers!!!
Lotte***


----------

